

The tax haven in the heart of Britain - pier0
http://www.newstatesman.com/economy/2011/02/london-corporation-city

======
cafard
I find this badly written, so that its point is buried under a good deal of
mystification. I don't care about the backgrounds of the protestors or red
cords, or much about William the Conqueror. I'd like to know a) what are the
powers of the City of London, b) in what way does the writer consider them
harmful, and c) how does he propose to restrict them? All this could be
related in much less space.

~~~
meatpopsicle
a) City of London is the underwriter for the International Monetary Fund. City
of London manages the finances of the Vatican Bank. City of London is where
the Virginia Company was registered, which eventually became the United States
of America.

b) Read up on the Schiff, Warburg, Oppenheimer, and Rothschild families.

c) there is no proposal on how to restrict them. patches welcome.

